# Incredible Cote Knives fillet knife with "Original Cactus Blank"



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

This fillet knife was made by Guillaume Cote, owner of Cote Knives with a set of my Magma Red "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales. This is the first he has done with my material and this particular knife is currently on its way from Canada to Texas to become part of my collection! This is NOT a kit knife. It is all handmade by Guillaume.

I think this is one of the slickest looking fillet knives I have ever seen and can not wait to get it in my hands! Just thought I would share it here since it is a collaboration between myself and Mr. Cote.

Personally, I think his prices are too cheap. All of his knives are 100% hand made with no kit being used. He shapes the blades and everything himself and has the blades heat treated. This particular knife with a different handle material is currently on his website for $225 Canadian.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Disregard. Having problems with the software!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That knife if absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin knife, Curtis.. Seems almost a sin to use it for what it was intended for...

Ya gotta give me a clue on the purpose of the top piece of it, though...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Definately too nice to use.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful knife - I agree with Tortuga though, what's the purpose of the end piece?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I did not make the knife so I am not completely sure. I think it may just be for looks. I think it is supposed to represent a shark. I know his larger fillet knife model is called a "Sharky" and it has this on the end.


----------

